# ottb as a first horse



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There is some retraining to be done, yes. If you can't afford it, then you shouldn't even consider buying a horse off the track.

I got my JJ for free, but put a boatload of money into having him retrained. If you're on a budget, then your best bet is to buy an already trained animal, as opposed to one who needs to be retrained.

If you have the money for retraining, ex-racer TBs can and do make wonderful riding companions, and some of them have very laid back personalities. Are you experienced enough to be able to pick that out when looking at an animal? A high strung animal, even after retraining, isn't the best mount for a beginner horse owner.

I'm not trying to discourage you at all, because I adore JJ and think it was one of the best decisions of my life to take him, but I do believe you need to go into owning an ex-racer with your eyes wide open.

Most TBs who wash out at the tracks either have some physical issue, or they're just not mentally cut out for racing. It's the second type you want to look for, as they're usually the ones with the laid back, easy going temperaments.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

My first personal horse was an OTTB, but I had been around horses my entire life, and I had help. I wouldn't recommend it, unless you have the cash to send the horse to a good trainer.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

as SR said, it really just depends on how much work and money you're willing to put into an OTTB. The good thing about CANTER ottbs is that quite a few have already had atleast some basic retraining done, though.

I did not have an OTTB as my first horse (honestly I still have yet to get my own first horse xD) but I have retrained a score or so of them, and am in the process of retraining two more. They come with their own brand of problems, yes, and some of them have bad reputations because of this- but in all honesty, unless you buy a completely finished horse in it's late teens and keep it in schooling the whole time you own it, you're going to have a lot of problems to overcome with any horse. Thoroughbred, shetland pony, arabian, quarterhorse, any horse can have any problem. The trick is to have a good eye and experienced people to help you pick the best cannidates for your first horse. Look for one with a simply, willing personality and a good head. Soundness and atleast fair conformation are musts, and you have to go into it looking at the whole animal, not just it's look. Do a PPE once you've chosen your horse, visit him a few times. Make sure you 'click.' You can't go wrong if you have a good trainer and are willing to work and admit when you need help.

OTTBs are rewarding animals, but rewards do not come for free. They require work, sweat, and tears (but hopefully no blood!!!) but they are priceless once you've aquired them!


----------



## Sammydinar33 (Jan 1, 2012)

After being out of the sport for 13 years (university and child rearing) I recently got back into it and after 5 months just purchased an OTTB for a couple hundred dollars - I looked at several and test rode them all - knowing I am in my 30's and I don't bounce as well as I did when I started riding - I passed up a few "prettier" and taller OTTB's in favour of a super little chestnut who who when I rode him "came back" nicely from a canter to a trot and had no desire to move out fast - my point here - test ride them and judge on temperament - he is a three year old perfectly sane boy with clean legs - be ready for adjustment issues and foot problems - all OTTB"s I have dealt with seem to abcess after having their shoes pulled and my guy had a lot of sole bruising from the track - but after 2 months that is cleared up and we are well on our way - my son who is a beginner intermediate and 11 yrs old rides him in the areana and will likely do walk trot classes this summer! Good luck - the diamonds in the rough are out there - just don't rush into the first pretty one you see and take an experienced horse person with you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry to go off topic, but is there a canadian version of Canter?


----------



## Sammydinar33 (Jan 1, 2012)

Longrun out of the Toronto area - and Second Start thoroughbreds out of Fort Erie - also try Kijiji depending on where you are - a lot of agencies post there - or EMG classifieds may have something - I only know of the Ontario Based ones. .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I have had two OTTB's, neither of them my first horse. Both were / are lots of work. As others have already posted, an OTTB requires a lot of time and patience and can become quite expensive. I gave up on the first one and sold her because I realized I was in way over my head. I didn't know how to deal with the unique training needs of an OTTB and at the time I found out I was pregnant with my daughter, so I sold the horse. I had been thrown twice (luckily in soft dirt), and that was enough. I wouldn't acquire one as my first horse without very careful consideration and long term support from an excellent and reliable trainer who is experienced with OTTB's. 

While many OTTB's turn out to be wonderful horses, many do not. Often you don't know what you are getting until you have had the horse a few months. A short "try-out" ride on an OTTB is not a very reliable indicator of what you are going to be dealing with. Just because a horse takes a saddle, bit and rider does not mean it is "broke" to ride for pleasure. Also, many OTTB's come off the track on the lean side as they are in racing condition. Their muscle and fat distribution is very different from that of a saddle horse and they often need to be re-conditioned for a different type of work. We have experienced this twice. Our current mare was off the track for two years when we got her but was still very thin and muscled for racing. As she gained weight, her personality changed dramatically from the docile sweet mare, my then 11 year old rode for a month in lessons, to a very strong willed dominant mare that required a professional trainer. It took a full year of re-training and re-conditioning to get her working nicely under saddle. For the most part she is good now (it's been 5 years), but every once in a while, she reverts back to "racetrack mode" and loses her mind. 

Not all OTTB's will be like ours, but many can be. Unless you can really know a horse well, you are taking a gamble on getting one that will work out well for you.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I would advise against it. For now, anyways.

A beginner-intermediate rider, who's never owned a horse, generally is going to go best with a 10+ year old horse, who's finished in the training for what you want to do, knows what's up, and is calming down.

An ottb, is high strung, and knows one thing, and that's to run as hard as it can.
It takes a lot of retraining, and even after they've had months of retraining, they're still high strung. Typical Thoroughbred. It's their nature.

I do own one, who's now retired, and she's great. At 28 years old, she still gallops around the pasture in racetrack mode. The track is still that engraved in her, even after all those years as an A circuit hunter.

They make great horses after some training, and maturity with age and experience. For now though, I don't think it's the best choice. 
True, you will have trials with any horse. It comes with owning a new horse that you're not fully used to in the beginning. No matter how many new horses you buy, no matter how advanced you are, it happens with every horse. But with an older, quiter breed, the biggest problems you will have, are likely to be figuring out it's cues, and it's quirks, and all that. A ottb, your problems are likely to be with energy, focus, and constantly remembering it's not on the track anymore.

A lot of horses off the track, are likely to have some leg problems later on, or even now. Not all, but a lot. Something else to think about when looking at one. Some are stuck to flatting only, while some are still sound enough for jumping and dressage, or the other joint pounding sports.

Your choice, but just take your time, in choosing one. As someone already said, just because they take a rider, doesn't mean they're broke for pleasure. They have to be completely reconditioned body wise, as well as mentally, for the arena.
Make sure you have someone, a trainer would be perfect, that can go with you, and help you decide on the right horse, Thoroughbred or not.


----------



## walkingmedley (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the responses and personal experiences everyone. I will definitely take everyone's advice and look into purchasing an older broke horse. One of the horses I half leased was a 6 year old ottb mare, although she was off the track for a couple of years and retrAined. She was supe sweet but had days where she was very high strung and she was very forward. 
I think i would rather have an experienced horse since I'm still learning myself. Thanks again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

As somebody who is in the racing industry - I would recommend not going for an OTTB. The horses at work are all well handled and have good manners, but at the end of the day they have a job to do. We rehome our horses who finish racing the best we can, and often give them away who what we know will be a good home. Unless you are 500% confident in your abilities to retrain one of these horses, I suggest staying away. They might come across as cheaper, but think about the enjoyment you will get out of something already schooled as a riding horse compared to something you need to retrain and change the mindset of. 

We recently rehomed a few "oldies" who were 7 and 9 respectively (quite old for flat racing) and I won't lie - the both of them were as likely to give the jocks a hard time as the 2 year olds.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I purchased my tb this past spring. initial price is cheap, but retraining, getting them conditioned, that's expensive. My mare has some foot issues we've had to sort out (and are still sorting out), nothing terrible but when she came to me her feet were over grown and cracked, she was lame on all fours. this was due to her being left in a field with no grass/food/care what so ever. she was emaciated. 

Bringing her back into work and getting her weight and muscle in order has been - and will continue to be - one of the most expensive, hardest, yet most rewording "rides" I've had to this day. I have worked with rescue cases before, but never quite like this. And never my own personal horse either. It is very rewarding, but it is also very hard/stressful. I won't lie about that. She has come SUCH a long way since I first purchased her, but a lot of that is thanks to the great trainers that have been willing to take her on. 

I would not suggest an ottb to an intermediate rider, or to somebody looking for a first horse or an easy keeper. sure, every horse is different, not all have such needs as my mare but from what I have experienced most ottbs DO have more needs than your average joe. It's expensive, but if you've got the time and money and the right trainer it can be very worth it.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

beverleyy said:


> I purchased my tb this past spring. initial price is cheap, but retraining, getting them conditioned, that's expensive. My mare has some foot issues we've had to sort out (and are still sorting out), nothing terrible but when she came to me her feet were over grown and cracked, she was lame on all fours. this was due to her being left in a field with no grass/food/care what so ever. she was emaciated.
> 
> Bringing her back into work and getting her weight and muscle in order has been - and will continue to be - one of the most expensive, hardest, yet most rewording "rides" I've had to this day. I have worked with rescue cases before, but never quite like this. And never my own personal horse either. It is very rewarding, but it is also very hard/stressful. I won't lie about that. She has come SUCH a long way since I first purchased her, but a lot of that is thanks to the great trainers that have been willing to take her on.
> 
> I would not suggest an ottb to an intermediate rider, or to somebody looking for a first horse or an easy keeper. sure, every horse is different, not all have such needs as my mare but from what I have experienced most ottbs DO have more needs than your average joe. It's expensive, but if you've got the time and money and the right trainer it can be very worth it.


I agree with what Beverly says 
good luck


----------



## bittybocket (Dec 19, 2011)

I was in the exact same position a few months ago. I had leased before, never owned, and am not totally versed in the world of horses. I went to look at an OTTB and ended up bring him home. Such a terrible decision. I was in way over my head. Granted he came off the track with a knee injury so he was on stall rest 24/7, and was going to need some major rehabilitation. On top of the fact that the lady hid alot of other medical problems he seemed to have. Needless to say I had to give him back to his previous owner because it just wasn't fair to Bandit or myself, and it broke my heart.

Since then I have found an older QH gelding who is extremely well trained. (His previous owner had him for 18 years) Thankfully, I do not feel like I am in over my head any longer!

Long story short, OTTB's are NOT ideal for your first horse.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Interesting thread. Im in the same sort of process. Although I have ridden all my life and I have the knowledge and confidence to do the training as well as the assistance from a few really good trainers who have their own OTTB's that they have rehabilitated, something inside me STILL niggles and makes me wonder if I will be in over my head, mainly financially. I have found the one I want who is calm and can't run if his life depended on it but a lot of your points are worth considering. That may all change when his environment and feed etc changes. He will also go through a severe let down phase and the feed and rectifying of his badly shoed feet gets expensive. 

This is not my first horse. My dad bought me my first horse when i was a very SMALL 13 year old. He was a 15.2hh, newly backed 3 year old Anglo Arab who was as wild as anything. I was in way over my head and spent more time crying or on the floor than I did riding. I never thought I would get through it but I did and he turned out to be the most pleasurable horse ever. Which leads me to believe I can get through it again. But I have a good 25 years in the saddle and I know so many different people to help me. If i was a novice looking for my own first horse I would avoid the OTTB's. 

Remember too that not only are they generally young but have been backed for a different purpose. to be ridden is their job and to run flat out is all they know. They generally spend almost all their lives in a box, being taken out only to run and then being put back in.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

MysticL said:


> Remember too that not only are they generally young but have been backed for a different purpose. to be ridden is their job and to run flat out is all they know. They generally spend almost all their lives in a box, being taken out only to run and then being put back in.


I work in racing, weather permitting all our horses get out into the paddocks for a few hours daily. They also get out onto the walkers, into the sand arenas quite often to stretch their legs and exercise. Between walker work, galloping and cooling out they are out and about for a good hour and a half. 

They also get "holidays" where there are turned out for a month or 6 weeks, be it because they need to get their heads out of the job, they are unsettled or due to a big win. We even have jollyballs that make the rounds in the youngsters boxes to let them entertain themselves. 

I know this isn't the situation everywhere, but majority of trainers.. all I've ever had to deal with, will get their horses out and let them be horses as often as possible. 

They also don't just go flat out... every race can I say..tells a story.. you have the pace makers and front runners, those who settle in behind, those out the back who have a good turn off foot for the finish.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Interesting reading everyone's story. I have found myself in a similar predicament. I have owned two horses before, both appendix's and both sort of just 'came to me' not that I was looking at the time but they happened to be there and I happened to be the one that bought them. Both BAD experiences that ended in me having to sell (gave away the first one) and it broke my heart. So I started slow again, taking lessons and getting any experience I can get. I found this OTTB rescue barn not too far from me. She gets the OTTB's that have injuries or are right off the track and need let down time and I thought it would be cool to volunteer my time to help do whatever needed help doing. Day one I went out there and was introduced to all the horses and their injuries and immediately this bay caught my eye. He there really only because someone adopted him off the track and then turned him out into a sand lot and didn't feed him or do anything with him so the rescue 'reposessed' him due to his condition. He was quite a bit underweight, probably a couple hundred pounds and he had absesses in his front feet BAD. I groomed all the horses that day but this particular one I kept going back to his stall and petting him. The woman that runs the place told me if I wanted I could choose one to be like 'mine' and come out and visit, groom etc... whenever I wanted. Of course I chose him. I've been going out every week and grooming him, giving him treats and, once his feet started feeling better, taking him for walks down the driveway (which is a loooooong winding dirt road) Now he waits for me at the fence on the day I come out there to see him. He happily puts his head down for me to put a halter on him and follows me wherever I lead him quietly. He LOVES our walks down the driveway and spooks at nothing. Down the driveway involves going over a wooden bridge that runs over a creek and around winding turns you can't see around. He loves it, ears forward and can't wait to see what's around the next bend. Today I went out with some new treats I got for him and he loved them so much, when I went jogging across the pasture, he was jogging right along behind me. He always puts a smile on my face whenever I'm out there and I can't wait to go see him again. There is a waiting list of people that want to adopt him but I have preference above all of them because I am the only one that comes to spend time with him. Everyone else just saw his picture and pedigree and that's why they want him. Anyway, I feel like I have a bond with this horse, which I haven't felt with any other horse. I am lucky that the rescue is paying for him to be rehabed, get weight back on him and get his feet back to healthy. So I'm starting to consider adopting him. As I understand it, he was raced until he was almost 7 and that's when the other person adopted him and she did nothing with him. So he hasn't been ridden or 'retrained' for 2 years. There is a trainer that comes out to the place and works with the horses so I would definitely have that resource. Anyway, any info on OTTB's is welcome to me!


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't recommend an OTTB for a first horse, unless you have worked with others, young, and/or difficult horses. As many others have said, they make wonderful horses and will work and try extremely hard for their riders. I have one now and it's taken me four years to sort out his training, feet and attitude (I should note he raced until he was 6 and was then gelded at almost 7). I had worked with OTTB's, rescues, and broken in horses, none of those prepared me for a fresh off the track, recently gelded Thoroughbred. Now that I have him sorted, finally, he is amazing. I spent a lot of money, time and finding the right trainer for both of us. However, not all tb's are alike, just like not all horses or people are alike. Some come off the track and are naturally quiet and just need training. Others come off and need some serious down time. Good luck in your search, keep us updated!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My first horse is an OTTB. I think the big key for him was, he stood in a field for 4 months between his racing career and retraining. Down time is absolutely necessary. I had leased many TBs over the years and seem to gel well with them, so I wasn't even considering a different breed. I was very careful to buy one with a good mind. I'm also sure some luck came into play since not all horses are what they seem when you first see them. 

If you do get an OTTB, give him lots of down time before attempting to retrain. Recognize that they like to have their minds engaged and need owners who give them lots of stuff to do. They have a great work ethic and want to please, but they need consistency, patience and things broken down into simple steps. If you are at the point of your riding where riding equals active training of your horse, it can work.


----------

